# Does anybody knows about ICE/Peter Kumps school?



## novani (Sep 25, 2005)

HI,


Just curious is anybody graduated or knows anything about ICE school in NYC.
Any input will be appreciated.
Thank's


----------



## whatshisname (Oct 17, 2002)

I am enrolled there and am taking the Pastry & Baking Arts and the Culinary Management programs in the Fall.

I'm not sure if I really no much more than you, but if you post some specific questions, then I could try to answer them.


----------



## angeliab (Jul 25, 2006)

I just graduated from there this past March and i did the Workstudy program there.. soo what do ya want to know?


----------



## novani (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi all,

Thank's for the reply.
I actually confused between FCI and ICE. I'm interested in baking and pastry art program. I got a feeling that FCI seems to be more focus in pastry than ICE. So, what do you guys think about ICE?
Is the program well rounded enough to be able to get you right into the business? What about the ICE connection? Do they have a lot of alumnis working in the industry? How about the teacher?

Thank's a million for the input!

Ciao


----------



## angeliab (Jul 25, 2006)

the schooling at ICE is fast paced.. your given a lot of info and education but you have to be able to keep up in my opinion. Sometimes that can be tedious for some. After your classes are done you are requred to extern aa a restaurant site and sometimes students are hired out of their externships. 

The teachers are some of the best in my opinion. I dont honestly know about the connection aspect of it but I do know there are alot of top chefs that have graduated from my school. And the Chef instructors there are some of the best chefs who have been in the business for years and have owned and operated many restaurants. 

If your in NY you should go to the school and walk around and have a look.. They dont mind people showing up to look in on classes and they will even let you sit in on a class to see how it is run.


----------



## siserilla (May 14, 2005)

A few months ago I worked at a Benefit in NYC and there were students from various schools ICE being one of them. I watched some of the ICE students work and while one of them was doing their prep work she was talking on her cell phone. Some of the other chefs noticed it and they said that it was very unprofessional of her to do that. I hope that the other students aren't like that but that's the first impression I got of the school from this one student.


----------



## sweetleaf (Sep 3, 2013)

Whatshisname said:


> I am enrolled there and am taking the Pastry & Baking Arts and the Culinary Management programs in the Fall.
> 
> I'm not sure if I really no much more than you, but if you post some specific questions, then I could try to answer them.


Hi! I know this may be a dead thread since it's been a while, but can you elaborate on what you liked and didn't like about the 6 month baking program? Is work study available? were there international students who qualified? Thank you!!


----------

